# Please HELP



## drakulinho (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi

In my cruze i had the small display on dachboard but i bougt the large one(multifunction) and i change it 
but now the display dont work and controls on dachbord also,i change the display back on my old one 
but it is Not working either! I check the fuses but it is all right,... the radio is playing but monitor and buttons dont

can somebody tell me whic fuses are for display and dachbord or what do you think is wrong

Does anybody have an idea???*


Gasper


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

can you post pictures of what display ur talkin about? 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## drakulinho (Apr 1, 2011)

I had monitor like the first picture but i change it whit original chevy cruze monitor like picture two

Gasper


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Curious in why you would change that? Didn't you just take a step backwards? 

I'll trade plus cash you for that unit if you don't want navigation.


----------



## drakulinho (Apr 1, 2011)

i think you didnt understend me i had this monitor








But i change it whit this one






original one but now monitor and buttons dont work


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I see, from the first picture I thought it was glare. Didn't know they had a third screen which by the way seems useless. Did you contact the dealer to see if they would have that info? If you find a cool enough guy they might fix for you "under warranty".


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

I see. you changed from a 2 line display to a 4 line display? 

Have you tried disconnecting the battery for at least 30mins? maybe that will fix the issue? 
If that doesn't work, bring it over to your dealer, maybe a reprogramming is needed. 


keep us posted. 


cheers! 
phantom


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

drakulinho said:


> Hi
> 
> In my cruze i had the small display on dachboard but i bougt the large one(multifunction) and i change it
> but now the display dont work and controls on dachbord also,i change the display back on my old one
> ...



drakulinho,
I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your local dealership and have them look into this for you. If you would like me to contact them and schedule an appointment for you please PM me with your name, phone number and VIN. Please keep me posted on this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

It won't work as this is different software not just biger display, i know bcz i have this 2 line display
the only way to make it work is to update the software.. How?.. i dont know but the guys in china seemed to crack it as their after market nav can work for the 2 line wth update software.. I know as i bought one ( roadrover )


----------



## drakulinho (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi everybody and thank you for your all help!!

Tomorow i have an appointment at my delaler so we will see what can they do,...i am from from slovenia(europa)
so Stacy i dont know if you can do anything but her it is: my local dealer is AVTOTEHNA VIS!

So i will let you know what will happend!

Thank you


Gasper


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

many times i called chevy in US and they always say call ur agent directly we support only US...as if Cheverolet is not US Brand 
anyway..

Good luck bro.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

drakulinho said:


> Hi everybody and thank you for your all help!!
> 
> Tomorow i have an appointment at my delaler so we will see what can they do,...i am from from slovenia(europa)
> so Stacy i dont know if you can do anything but her it is: my local dealer is AVTOTEHNA VIS!
> ...



Gasper,
I am sorry but I am only able to assist US customers. I would suggest that you contact GM in your area if you continue to have this issue. 
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## drakulinho (Apr 1, 2011)

Okey her it is my dealer called me today and told me that you cant exchange monitors like this ,becos every part is whit serrial
number and belongs only for your car if you change it the car doesnt recognize it it is not plug and play!

So i am on my old monitor,...(

Thank you all for your halp

Gasper


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

drakulinho said:


> Okey her it is my dealer called me today and told me that you cant exchange monitors like this ,becos every part is whit serrial
> number and belongs only for your car if you change it the car doesnt recognize it it is not plug and play!
> 
> So i am on my old monitor,...(
> ...


Get the roadrover Nav it works well on our 2 line display


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yuck! Get a different navi for the price.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

drakulinho said:


> Okey her it is my dealer called me today and told me that you cant exchange monitors like this ,becos every part is whit serrial
> number and belongs only for your car if you change it the car doesnt recognize it it is not plug and play!
> 
> So i am on my old monitor,...(
> ...


Can't they just do a reprogram to have the car computer accept the new display?


----------

